# How did you choose your stud name?



## irishdraught (6 March 2012)

Apart from the obvious where Studs are named after the Farm where they are based, as the title says, how did you choose your name?

As hobby breeders, I thought it would be nice to have a prefix but I am really struggling. All of the names I would have chosen have been taken (mainly by Shetland Studs, of which there appear to be hundreds). I think I will have to be a bit more creative


----------



## Bedlam (6 March 2012)

We combined our surnames to come up with ours and then registered it because we thought we could have so much fun naming foals.....

James + Makin = Jamakin

Jamakin Beer Can
Jamakin Rasta
Jamakin Reggae
Jamakin It Look Easy
Jamakin A Meal Of It 

etc, etc........

We also registered it because we liked the logo my daughter came up with and then got carried away when she came up with a brilliant strapline as well.....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamakin-Sport-Horses/170929216301600?sk=info


----------



## irishdraught (6 March 2012)

Very clever 

That's what I need you see, a bit of inspiration and creativity. Mind you, it's hard enough thinking of a aname, never mind a logo aswell!


----------



## Avonbrook (7 March 2012)

I was another who found that all the names I thought of initially were already taken...  Mine is for the brook that runs down the side of the land into the Avon which is a couple of fields away (and down a couple of contour lines thankfully ).


----------



## Bedlam (7 March 2012)

I WOULD have had Bedlam as first choice though, as that's my GCCF prefix for breeding Burmese cats - bit that's already taken by a New Forest breeder I think.......?


----------



## volatis (7 March 2012)

I have two. Orginally I had Kifarasi, which is Swahili and means 'like a horse'. I grew up in Africa, hence I wanted an African prefix. But my ex felt it was too hard to pronounce so we came up with a Latin inspired one.
Volo - means to fly or soar, and Volatis comes from that stem.


----------



## winchester (7 March 2012)

Was running out of time and every name i wanted was taken... in the end we came up with UpDown  - no meaning behind it (apart from rising trot lol) just thought it was quirky!


----------



## koeffee (7 March 2012)

I live on Anglesey, in welsh its Ynys Mon, so i chose Mon Competition Stallions!! its ok for th wwelsh, but the English do wonder!!


----------



## Lark (7 March 2012)

Entirely boring - named after the area 'Redhills'
Although our prefix is different 'Lyra' and to this day i have no idea how we came up with it.


----------



## pintoarabian (7 March 2012)

We breed pure, part-bred and Anglo Arabians to perform so it seemed logical to call the stud Performance Arabians. I have to say that the youngstock are living up to the name and doing very well in BS.  The very first foal we bred recently won a Discovery class with 17 seconds to spare.  Now, that's what I call a performance!


----------



## Lgd (7 March 2012)

Mine is partly from the yard name and partly inherited. Worked quite well as the yard name on its own was already taken.

The second part comes from the stud that bred my foundation mare. I worked for them PT and bought her as a youngster. Competed her over the years but always wanted to breed from her eventually. Her breeder stopped breeding due to ill health but asked that when I did need a stud name that I included part of his stud prefix. Sadly he didn't live long enough to see her first foal but did see the mare make it to PSG level from which he derived a lot of pleasure.
Only two with the name so far (I lost number 3 last year) but hopefully the first one will start making her mark this year when she starts competing.


----------



## mellissa (7 March 2012)

I am just a hobby breeder with one mare, eventually I would like more!

I don't have a prefix but all my bred foals will have the suffix 'w'.  I know quite a few have this but it is after my beloved horse who I lost this year.  His nickname was Woo.


----------



## CrazyMare (7 March 2012)

My prefix is the name of a hill, its where we go galloping!


----------



## angrovestud (8 March 2012)

We called our stud Angrove Stud, after the Haunted Hall that use to be in the land owned by the family an old estate which included ,north angrove farm  east angrove farm, as well as  Angrove Hall it was abandoned due to the fact that it was haunted, they said cupbards were thrown over  it becme impossible for people to live there, but it had a romantic story and very sad the owner of Angrove Hall daughter fell in love with the groom, Dad found out killed him and hid his body under a haystack, they say the bridge which was moved by my OH  Great Grandfather from the hall is haunted it passes over the river leven.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2012)

Nothing quite so poetic as Angrove (I'm impressed),  but far more prosaic.  We live in the village of Gt. Snoring,  so it's GTS!!

In 10 years time,  or more,  and you see a GTS horse flying Badminton or Burghley,  and his breeder has turned up his toes,  you can give the horse a wave,  a salute or you can remove your hat.  You can also ignore the creature.   Your choice!!  

Alec.


----------



## darkwaters (8 March 2012)

Mine, Darkwaters, is the Celtic Translation of my name. I love it and already had the email address and it lends itself very well to naming foals.

One foal will have to be called Darkwaters Desire and then it will be the literal translation of my full name! Prizes to those who can work it out! lol!


----------



## rhino (8 March 2012)

darkwaters said:



			Mine, Darkwaters, is the Celtic Translation of my name. I love it and already had the email address and it lends itself very well to naming foals.

One foal will have to be called Darkwaters Desire and then it will be the literal translation of my full name! Prizes to those who can work it out! lol!
		
Click to expand...

I know that dark waters is the Gaelic translation of Douglas!


----------

